
Earth’s got a new ‘moon’ – here’s what to expect - alistairSH
https://theconversation.com/earths-got-a-new-moon-heres-what-to-expect-132554
======
alistairSH
Space never ceases to amaze me. This is the first I've heard of temporary
mini-moons.

